# FORD 2000 - hydraulic lift diagram???



## ty_dolney (Sep 14, 2004)

A buddy of mine is looking to rebuild the lift on his Ford 2000 tractor. He asked me to surf the net to see if I could find a diagram to printout. If anyone knows where I could go to find such a diagram i'd appreciate the help. Here's the info he gave me:

Ford 2000 Series model 60
hydraulic lift - C5NN 839 DZ3510

Thanks
Ty


----------

